# Stone dust and portland cement.



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. I want the hold in my stone dust.
I was thinking to apply some portland cement just to the outer sides of my mound or hill and let the stuff under the track float.
What ratio cement to dust should I use, and how to apply?
Has anyone tried this and how did it work out?
Typp bond III works O.K. but I have some tuff places.
Thanks 

Sean


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've tried it and it works in many different combinations. 

For example, 1 part Portland and 2 parts something else: sand, sifted peat, pearlite, crusher fine, take your pick, just make 1 part Portland. 

You can even get away with 1:3 

The peat, btw, encourages moss and looks more natural like dirt 

Recommend mixing tiny batches and seeing what you like 

Also try mixing in some concrete dyes 

If the layer you do is too thin, it will crack apart and look ugly, especially if you break it by walking. Apply at least 2 inches over gravel for drainage, tamping down the area well 

Dave V


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sean, 

You may also want to contact Axel at Train-Li, because I believe he sells a product for this purpose. There was an extensive long term review of various methods in the German magazine Gartenbahnprofi, which I know Axel is familiar with so you can ask him about the best product to use. 

Keith


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

He's in york!


----------

